# Raft Crash Position



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I always just lean back when you start going vert. Keep your feet under you as ending up under a thwart is scary. My biggest concern is always bashing my face on my paddle, so I twist my upper body and hold the paddle down against the tube.


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks. That sounds pretty much like what I was doing. 

Kyle


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmmm, I think I saw a picture of someone doing that this weekend, but I can't remember whose FB page it was on.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

You've seen Dan's videos surely? Have fun!

Go Big or Go Home on Vimeo


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Make sure you have contact with the thwart! Remember that old phrase that it isn't the fall the hurts, it's that sudden stop at end. 

When Dan and Josh ran Spirit this year, Josh wasn't on the thwart. His body didn't have a chance to slow down at the raft's pace and his ankle was injured as a result.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Those guys need to fire up a buncha first raft decent lines at great falls, potomac river, md/va.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Just saw this thread and wondered what/how people rowing (as opposed to paddling) a raft do? 
I just finished a first season of getting worked rowing my new mini max. Generally found that dropping off the seat into the rowers footwell resulted in staying in the boat more often than getting pitched out. However the results were varied and wound up in the bow, the stern and over the side more than once. I'm thinking of getting rid of the seat altogether and just sitting on a thwart to row.... much softer anyway.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm usually face down against rubber, in the water, or awkwardly sliding over the tube clawing for anything that'll help avoid breaking the 2nd rule of rafting. I think Bri's seen me in that last position.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I end up in the rower's well with my legs crumpled under me and the oar handles whirling wildly over my head. Any remaining passengers are looking at me with an undefined expectation.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah that sounds familiar


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lhowemt said:


> You've seen Dan's videos surely? Have fun!
> 
> Go Big or Go Home on Vimeo


Thanks for sharing that Laura. Now we know how the big boys assume the position. Those drysuits must have a special modification for the cajones those guys are hauling around. Unlike most sick rafting vdeos, this one shows them sticking most of the landings - gotta love that.

Dear Gawd, after watching this I shudder to think what we'll see if Russian rafters ever get their hands on some late 20th Century equipment...

-AH


----------

